# PBGFC Ladies tourney Day 1



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are some highlights of Day 1 of Ladies Tourney. 15 boats and 44 anglers fished. 2 boats came to weigh ins. With the rough conditions i was expecting alot of them to be back. The two boats said this Morning was NASTY but as the day went on it got much better and they said the ride in was nice. One of the boats FULLY INVOLVED was fueling up and headed back out to swordfish. The MY ALLIBI released a White on 30 and the LAST ONE released a White on 50 that were called in by Sat phone. Becky Land aboard FULLY INVOLVED weighed in a 62.2lb wahoo and Michelle Williams fishing aboard the HEATHER D weighed ina 45.6lb Wahoo. HEATHER D also weighed in a dolphin and a wahoo that did not meet the 20lb min.

Final Day tomorrow weigh ins 3-5pm at WCI Marina. Im glad the conditions got better as the day went on. When i talked to LAST ONE at 10 am this morning it sounded like he was in a wind tunnel and it took a few tries to get the confirmation info. He was fishing the ghetto and said it was 4-6 foot seas. The LAST ONE is a 28 foot Mako so im sure those Lady anglers will have some stories to tell. Here are a few pics and as you can tell it ended up a beautiful afternoon at WCI. sorry im not savy enough to rotate them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Weigh ins 3-5pm today at WCI lost key marina if you wanna come cheer these ladies on!! The conditions got much better last night and today it sounds like tge bite turned on.Robert on BOW DOWN called from Horn this morning said it was 2-3. They just lost a heartbreaker tuna after a 3hour fight. Broke the leader at boat. SWEE PEA has released est. 400lb blue and is coming in to weigh a SWORD and wahoo. These ladies are some of the best and got after it this weekend. Ill keep you updated when possible. Check out the Facebook page for better updates!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard the Miss Scarlet brought a nice Sword to the scales.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is the final leader board.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

You mean this beast. Ill post a full report tomorrow, i think you will be impressed by the Ladies. the final stats are up on website. 3 Blues 2 whites 1 sail released, 3 stud swords, plenty of dolphin wahoo and tuna weighed in. All 15 boats weighed elgible fish (20# min.) and my favorite a 4 yr old weighed in a dolphin. check out facebook for a few pics more coming soon. can someone rotate these pics?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great tournament!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Wade! Here isa nice write up in the Pnj and video of Jessica Howard talking about her nice catch.


http://www.pnj.com/article/20120723...p-catch?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Great write up & video. Thanks for posting, Kevin!


----------

